# Looking for an bjj coach ~~~



## heisjcoleno10 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi, 
This is Robert from Los Angeles, I would like to find a guy( female preferred) to teach or train with my aunt. She needs private lesson. Even that guy is a white belt is still ok.
Anyone interested in it can just leave a comment, i must reply as soon as possible.
thx~~~


----------



## still learning (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello, Again....Judo maybe what your Aunt is looking for!  Judo works well for people who are grab and need to get away!

One learns to take a fall and learn to off balance and throw your attacker.

Please check it out...and do not under estimate this Judo art....it is very effective for all ages and types of people.

Grappling takes alot of strenght and energy....Judo you do not need to be in top shape............Have your Aunt learn JUDO! .......Aloha


----------

